# Are there any scanning jobs in sydney?



## peter tinsley (Aug 22, 2010)

At dairy i work at i do lot of scanning of bar codes and inputting info on computer.

example
when crate is full (40 bags of chesse) i put in order number on computer and then units then it prints out bar code. 

when crate get used i scan barcode input units so it can be use for orders and then do transit recipe (by scanning box) befor it can go to dispatch.

Is there work like that in sydney if not im willing to do chesse packing if there that sort of job in sydney (dont have to be chesse willing to pack any thing )


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

There's a lot of warehouse work available and that includes what you have just described. Another one is stocktake companies. They specialize in organizing stocktakes and they could hire you as a contractor. Usually, they require you to have own car and PR visa.


----------



## peter tinsley (Aug 22, 2010)

Thx for info Dexter
At the moment i am learning to drive (im doing well on this hope to pass by mid next year) I had lot of experience in scanning at my work place
not had much experience stocktakes but i can ask at work if i can learn some stockrotation but my main experience is in scanning and computering.
I am looking into find some course that help give exrta experience in this type of work i plan to go AU feb 2012 maybe do some frute picking get my 3 month done so i can get my 2 year visa (i have read that fruite picking is easiest to do)


----------

